# Neues RPG Game - NO WAY OUT in entwicklung ! Teaser auf youtube



## Lazsoft (18. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leutz,

bitte schaut euch mein Teaser zu meinem Neuen Projekt: NO WAY OUT an.
wenn Ihr Gothic, zelda, Shadow of the colossus mögt dann bitte anschauen,liken ect..

Greetz 
Lars

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=iD9hxh8oVaA

https://www.facebook.com/Lazsoft-160888297991175/?modal=admin_todo_tour


----------

